# Aftermarket Cruise



## Benredder (Feb 6, 2018)

Back in 2015, I bought a brand new 2015 base model Cruze, which is apparently the LS. Ironically, this car didn’t come with factory cruise control. Long story short, I’m looking to have a cruise control installed. Can anyone tell me if it’s possible to install original OEM cruise control on my car? And if not, can anyone give me recommendations on an aftermarket model and somewhere that can install it for me?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Call the dealer with your VIN. You can usually add options like cruise and fog lights after the fact with kits supplied by the manufacturer. Most likely will require a bcm reflash once parts are installed to communicate properly to function.


----------



## SethMarshallAllen (Oct 16, 2014)

From what I recall, you can buy the steering wheel with the cruise buttons, and magically you'll have it. 
I have a friend that went from a 2015 LS to a 2017 Malibu LT2, and I'm almost positive her favorite thing is the fact it has cruise.


----------



## Benredder (Feb 6, 2018)

SethMarshallAllen buying and installing my own part will definitely be cheaper than going to the dealer. if I buy a new steering wheel, are you for sure I can install it in my car and the cruise will work? Know any websites thatll tell/show me how to install?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Benredder said:


> SethMarshallAllen buying and installing my own part will definitely be cheaper than going to the dealer. if I buy a new steering wheel, are you for sure I can install it in my car and the cruise will work? Know any websites thatll tell/show me how to install?


Good info here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/210466-cruise-control-install.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2011 LS I had aftermarket CC from Rostra installed it was a little stalk installed underneath the turn signal. Wasn't factory but but did what I needed it to do. Cruise Control Switches by Rostra


----------



## ccorradino (Feb 23, 2014)

The clockspring is tricky, but it can be done. 

Aftermarket cruise and OEM cruise control can be completely different. OEM is usually hardware built into the fuel system housings, where aftermarket is an independent mechanism attached to the throttle. The electrical signalling is often completely different and incompatible with OEM steering wheel controls.

I successfully hacked a steering wheel and clock spring of an Elantra to run a rostra cruise control, but it was ridiculously hard.


----------

